# ceado E92



## slas111

Thinking of buying this neat grinder

where is the cheapest place to buy?


----------



## DavecUK

slas111 said:


> Thinking of buying this neat grinder
> 
> where is the cheapest place to buy?


I think the words Ceado E92 and cheap, don't go together in the same sentence. My review should be published on Monday or Tuesday, wait until then, have a read, if you still want one... then compare the BB price with elsewhere in UK and Europe...IF they even decide to bother with it.

A warning though, unless your pulling shots one after another, you HAVE to single dose with it....no if's buts or maybes.


----------



## slas111

Looking forward to the review Dave

I will be doing the mod and single dosing


----------



## Mrboots2u

Will it fit under the cupboards Slas ?


----------



## slas111

yes it's why I want one


----------



## Mrboots2u

slas111 said:


> yes it's why I want one


Excellent news .......


----------



## DavecUK

slas111 said:


> yes it's why I want one


Be careful, the minimum height of the grinder is 440mm, because of the safety interlock post (2nd photo). With the "puffer mod", shown in the picture, it rises to 460mm. With a different black base piece, it could probably be reduced again to 440mm. As the rubber collar 57.5mm diameter has grooves in it, for the Ceado hopper bean flap, you have to ensure that these are not left open. So my black base is mounted on the bottom to a 57-58mm clear plastic tube that enters the collar to a depth of around 15mm to create an air tight seal.

It's a 3 position collapsable lense hood inverted with a cap on the smaller top hole. This cap I will permanently glue, at the moment it's taped on from inside. Ideally I need a black one....if only I had not thrown away so much of my old camera gear. I have the lens hood collapsed to the 2nd (middle position) so their is a bit of spring back and simply lightly tap the top with the grinder running, *but after the beans have gone through the burrs.*If you tap too hard it simply collapses to the 3rd position and you have to reset it, this is useful as you don't want, or need to tap too hard.

The burrs rotate so slowly that you need patience, not hard tapping to get all the coffee out, as it takes a little while to move to the edge where it can be puffed out. However, you can get almost all the coffee out, leaving perhaps 1g (measured by opening burr chamber and weighing what remains). For me the new routine is:


4g in, 15s grind and puff out about 4g

19g in 15s grind and puff, then a further 15s running the grinder and gently puffing the rest out.


It's a lot of faff and I only bothered for 2 reasons.

*
*



*The grind quality is the best I've ever seen on any grinder *


*It's really small for a 71mm conical, not just height, which is important, but in a way more important is depth. it's about 260mm deep to the tips of the front foot pads and 285mm to the tip of the grind catcher tray. * 


*
* For me this means it can fit in front of my cupboards, with plenty of worktop left in front of the grinder and the doors easily open, handy because my cupboards have a lower pelmet which reduces their height at the very front. Without this pelmet, they would actually be the same height as the bottom of the door.

















P.S. I should add that having a significant weight of beans (or not) in the hopper, makes no difference at all to grind quality. I burnt through shitloads of coffee to verify this.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Question and this isn't trolling , I'm genuinely interested in the thoughts behind some of your statements ..

How does one evaluate grind quality with the naked eye at espresso level for a grinder, or is it done between the fingers , by eyeballing it , sieving and seeing what's left at micro levels , refraction of shots for yield ?

...saying the grind quality is the best you've ever seen is quite a bold statement , so I'm interested to understand the evaluation process involved in this and what your comparing it to ? Zenith ? Robur ? Compaks?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Plus when you say a weight of beans makes no difference to grind quality , how are you judging the grind quality ?

Is the a 18g shot ( ground with beans in hopper ) extracting to same weight in the same time and taste as an 18g shot single dosed ? Therefore leading to the conclusion above .

Again I'm not trolling or asking for the sake of argument , I'm interested in what you mean by those statements and if if matches up to how I would interpret them, and how you have arrived at them


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> Question and this isn't trolling , I'm genuinely interested in the thoughts behind some of your statements
> 
> How does one evaluate grind quality with the naked eye at espresso level for a grinder, between the fingers , eyeballing it , sieving , refraction ?
> 
> ...saying the grind quality is the best you've ever is quite a bold statement , so I'm interested to understand the evaluation process involved in this and what your comparing it to ?


Just my opinion, it's one of the reasons why I bought it. *I certainly don't recommend people buy one.*..it's a ridiculous price...Even at trade price it's still VERY expensive and pretty hard on the wallet for me!!

When I say best I've ever seen, it's not seen as in just looking, it's seen as in experienced. So don't be too literal about the visual aspect. Sure the grind looks good and quite different to flat burr grinders...but I've a LOT of experience and I can tell from the quality of the pour, the taste, the colour (for the particular coffee), the grind variance (or not) as the coffee ages etc..Theres a lot of things and more than 20 years with hi end gear allow me to trust my experience. That experience told me, I was happy (well not exactly happy), but prepared to spend an awful lot of money on the E92.

I'm not saying sieves, refractometers, scanning electron microscopes don't all have their place...it's just that I didn't need them to make *my* decision. *However, I will say again....the smart thing to do is, don't buy one, buy a cheaper grinder. makes much more financial sense.*

Will it grind better than the Electra conical Slas has...dunno, never used one (seen one though and it's huge). Ceado do use their own designed burrs, they are not Mazzer Burrs. I am also totally convinced that there is more variance in grinders than we think...the manufacturing methods of many almost guarantee there will be, With the Ceados, I think their design gives less opportunity for variance, but I suspect there must still be some. So I can only speak for the E92 I used. If you remember I had a Compak k8 fresh that was shite due to burr misalignment. Many people might not have noticed, but I did.


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus when you say a weight of beans makes no difference to grind quality , how are you judging the grind quality ?
> 
> Is the a 18g shot ( ground with beans in hopper ) extracting to same weight in the same time and taste as an 18g shot single dosed ? Therefore leading to the conclusion above .
> 
> Again I'm not trolling or asking for the sake of argument , I'm interested in what you mean by those statements and if if matches up to how I would interpret them, and how you have arrived at them


Yes, there is no detectable difference in single dosing, or with 1kg of beans in the hopper....well except for the massive waste of coffee, if your not continually using the grinder.


----------



## slas111

Dave, I really appreciate your time

your set up is exactly what I'm after

it looks like we have the same room above our Vesuvius's, I can just fit my cups above the Vesuvius so I know there is enough room with the mods

it's just a question now is where do I buy from,

importing from usa looks the cheapest but will the voltage be ok?

I can get from Germany for £1590 delivered

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm not sure a USA voltage grinder would be a good idea in the uk


----------



## slas111

i'm going to wait for daves review

either buy the one from Germany or buy the hg-one


----------



## DoubleShot

DavecUK said:


> With the "puffer mod"


Just stumbled on this thread whilst trying to find one from a few months back where I mentioned not having any instructions for my Ceado E37 and I believe it was your kind self that posted a link to instructions on-line?

Pardon me asking what seem like a silly question but is the purpose of the 'puffer mod' on your E92 purely so it can fit under your kitchen wall cupboards? Or does it serves any other purposes?

Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK

DoubleShot said:


> Just stumbled on this thread whilst trying to find one from a few months back where I mentioned not having any instructions for my Ceado E37 and I believe it was your kind self that posted a link to instructions on-line?
> 
> Pardon me asking what seem like a silly question but is the purpose of the 'puffer mod' on your E92 purely so it can fit under your kitchen wall cupboards? Or does it serves any other purposes?
> 
> Thanks.


It is so that I can get all the coffee out of the grinding chamber and single dose the E92. Without the it the slow rotational speed makes retention a problem. it's not really a puffer mod as such, there is very limited movement with the collapsed lens hood, but enough to allow for an "imulse" to be created by tapping lightly on the top lid, this is enough to keep the coffee flowing. I also use the lid from a cadburys options jar, as this prevents the hood from collapsing completely.


----------



## DoubleShot

Would you recommend this method on my E37 (not E37S) i.e. single dosing? I'm currently using a standard sized hopper and don't have a need to reduce the height.


----------



## DavecUK

DoubleShot said:


> Would you recommend this method on my E37 (not E37S) i.e. single dosing? I'm currently using a standard sized hopper and don't have a need to reduce the height.


No definitely not...the E37S (edited, I don't know about the E37) retains very little coffee indeed, if you have lifted the top to the burr chamber you can see why with the very small gap for the sweep arms. I think it's best with a days worth in the hopper and a short 1 or 2 sec purge, before grinding into the PF. If you try and single dose it, the anti static flap prevents all the coffee coming out, so you still have to purge. Unfortunately with hardly any beans in the grinder, the flap tension has to be set higher to prevent a forward jet of coffee, plus once opened like this the flap stays opened even when more beans are put in, unless you clean it and flip it back down. hard to explain.

So it's best to not single dose it...as not much to be gained


----------



## DoubleShot

Don't believe my E37 has the anti-static flap like the newer E37s?


----------



## occoffeeman

Hi DaveCUK...

I recently aquired the Ceado E92. I would like to know how to make the black base you use in your mod.. I want to try the puffer mod you do. Also, FYI, my cabinets are very low above the counter and the magnet sensor metal post on the Ceado E92 was too tall.. you can remove the post ( there is a small allen wrench screw underneath it. The metal post is hollow, insider there is a rubber magnet sensor. You can lower the magnet sensor by sliding the rubber grommet at the base higher toward the sensor. I then used electrical tape and taped a small magnet to the sensor. It works like a charm!.


----------



## occoffeeman

I have a mazzer mini short hopper. I attached it to the Ceado E92, ground beans and popped the lid up and down for about 2 minutes to create air puffs. Sure enough, there was only about 0.5 grams of coffee left in the machine!. I will use this method until I am able to build your puffer modifications and try that out.

occoffeeman



occoffeeman said:


> Hi DaveCUK...
> 
> I recently aquired the Ceado E92. I would like to know how to make the black base you use in your mod.. I want to try the puffer mod you do. Also, FYI, my cabinets are very low above the counter and the magnet sensor metal post on the Ceado E92 was too tall.. you can remove the post ( there is a small allen wrench screw underneath it. The metal post is hollow, insider there is a rubber magnet sensor. You can lower the magnet sensor by sliding the rubber grommet at the base higher toward the sensor. I then used electrical tape and taped a small magnet to the sensor. It works like a charm!.


----------



## DavecUK

Well I currently use the purple lid from a cadburys options hot chocolate drink jar, onto a part collapsed lens hood. this all sits on top of a funnel attachment. The options jar lid prevent the funnel collapsing completely when tapped. A wide mouthed funnel will do for the large side of the lens hood to sit on and there are wide funnels with spouts the same size as a mini E hopper throat. If you cant find one with exactly the same size, then use a cocon desert pot to make the bottom part and attach to whatever funnel/device your using. Really it's anything that will create a small air impulse when tapped. Also flap removal is critical.

I single dose and have the grinder set to run for 25s. Once the grinding has finished, I tap lightly on the lid every 3 seconds or so. it's not really so much large puffs of air, , but small impulses to help the sweeper arms push out the coffee due to the very slow 240 rpm rotational speed.

I had a friend round the other day for a coffee session and he saw me lightly tapping the top and the ground dropping out and said to me, "surely that can't get it all out, there must be some coffee that sticks in the chamber". I said that I had not cleaned it in over 6 weeks, so we should get the top off and have a look. I opened the burr chamber and he was speechless, there was literally nothing in the burr chamber or in the throat. He couldn't believe his eyes. We measured what was in there and it was less than 1g (included any dried on stuff that simply never moves once it's there). His amazement was that there was so little retained coffee after 6 weeks of reasonably heavy home usage.

He also said that initially he thought it would be a bit of a faff puffing the top to get all the coffee out, but when he saw it in action he realised it's light tapping and it gets everything out, he said, it's no slower than single doing any other grinder and easy! *I have had the E92 a while now and I personally think it's one of the best grinders I have ever used (significantly better). The grind quality is absolutely superb...it's just a shame that it's so expensive. *If you have money to burn, then I don't think in the large conical class it's easily beaten and very domestic friendly due to it's relatively small size, a very easy grinder to live with.


----------



## Mrboots2u

What's the uk price for that now, struggling to find one on google

Edit £2249 was spelling wrong


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the uk price for that now, struggling to find one on google
> 
> Edit £2249 was spelling wrong


Are you getting an e10 to review too. At nearly £700 more ( e10 £1550 ? ) i d be interested to see how a e92 stacks up in your opinion ...


----------



## jeebsy

They had a few E92s at Scothot yesterday although sadly they had gallon containers of Illy stuck in the top. Really compact unit, was surprised how small it was.


----------



## DavecUK

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you getting an e10 to review too. At nearly £700 more ( e10 £1550 ? ) i d be interested to see how a e92 stacks up in your opinion ...


I think I will be getting some Compaks soon, not sure when...oh and Im pretty sure if the E92 is sold in the UK it wont be at the RRP...because that price is...well, ridiculous!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DavecUK said:


> I think I will be getting some Compaks soon, not sure when...oh and Im pretty sure if the E92 is sold in the UK it wont be at the RRP...because that price is...well, ridiculous!


Agreed that price is , how shall we say " lofty " its all that i can find listed for it though at moment ( in the uk )...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lofty?? Out of the attic more like!


----------



## 4085

It ain't half hot mum....


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> it ain't half hot mum....


shut up!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 12333


----------



## occoffeeman

I did remove the flap, have ordered the parts to create an air puffer. I have fashioned another air puffer that seems to work quite well from a 1.5 inch plumbing coupler and a Kitchen Aid food baster blub. ( Pictures attached) By the way I am loving the machine!

occoffeeman










DavecUK said:


> Well I currently use the purple lid from a cadburys options hot chocolate drink jar, onto a part collapsed lens hood. this all sits on top of a funnel attachment. The options jar lid prevent the funnel collapsing completely when tapped. A wide mouthed funnel will do for the large side of the lens hood to sit on and there are wide funnels with spouts the same size as a mini E hopper throat. If you cant find one with exactly the same size, then use a cocon desert pot to make the bottom part and attach to whatever funnel/device your using. Really it's anything that will create a small air impulse when tapped. Also flap removal is critical.
> 
> I single dose and have the grinder set to run for 25s. Once the grinding has finished, I tap lightly on the lid every 3 seconds or so. it's not really so much large puffs of air, , but small impulses to help the sweeper arms push out the coffee due to the very slow 240 rpm rotational speed.
> 
> I had a friend round the other day for a coffee session and he saw me lightly tapping the top and the ground dropping out and said to me, "surely that can't get it all out, there must be some coffee that sticks in the chamber". I said that I had not cleaned it in over 6 weeks, so we should get the top off and have a look. I opened the burr chamber and he was speechless, there was literally nothing in the burr chamber or in the throat. He couldn't believe his eyes. We measured what was in there and it was less than 1g (included any dried on stuff that simply never moves once it's there). His amazement was that there was so little retained coffee after 6 weeks of reasonably heavy home usage.
> 
> He also said that initially he thought it would be a bit of a faff puffing the top to get all the coffee out, but when he saw it in action he realised it's light tapping and it gets everything out, he said, it's no slower than single doing any other grinder and easy! *I have had the E92 a while now and I personally think it's one of the best grinders I have ever used (significantly better). The grind quality is absolutely superb...it's just a shame that it's so expensive. *If you have money to burn, then I don't think in the large conical class it's easily beaten and very domestic friendly due to it's relatively small size, a very easy grinder to live with.


----------



## DavecUK

Your all set for red nose day as well!


----------



## occoffeeman

yes, I can either be a clown or use it as a panic button !


----------



## TBC

Standard wiper arm






You can see that the acrylic I used is higher than the standard arms so it almost touches the bottom and top so no grins is trapped there and I also polished the outlet port and made it much better and larger.

The metal outlet has a strange hill so grind get trapped on top so I removed that and when I grind there is almost nothing left on the outlet port and its completely empty inside the chamber.

It took me 6 hours to make everything with a dremel and different other tools and car polish creme but I am happy about the result.


----------



## TBC

Modification [video=youtube;gEPp_-avpRU]


----------



## timmyjj21

Fantastic work and nicely done! I'm wondering if I can do the same to my little e7 since it has a tiny outlet hole.

How did you go about removing the lower burr carrier, since there are no burr screw holes to use to gently push it off?


----------



## El carajillo

Very neat solution:good:


----------



## TBC

timmyjj21 said:


> Fantastic work and nicely done! I'm wondering if I can do the same to my little e7 since it has a tiny outlet hole.
> 
> How did you go about removing the lower burr carrier, since there are no burr screw holes to use to gently push it off?


 Thanks a lot. I just unscrew the top screw (This is clockwise, normal is counter clockwise to unscrew) and then I could remove everything by lifting it up. I tried to remove the 3 screws on the chamber but the thread have had the green loctite as they where impossible to unscrew without a heatgun, but I was able to work with it anyway.


----------



## @3aan

I like to see the machine do some grinding starting ''clean'' and say 100 gram later open it up and than show us the chamber without extra turning or cleaning??


----------



## Phobic

DavecUK said:


> Really it's anything that will create a small air impulse when tapped.


Thoughts on single dosing with conical burr grinders thread



DavecUK said:


> with an air impulse system and not a puffer


Just want to check my understanding of air impulse versus puffer with the single doser mod, is air impulse creating a sealed environment where pushing creates pressure to clear out the grinds? instead of using something like a camera rocket puffer which would blow air.

is that because a sealed system will push grinds through while blowing air could make the grinds blow back into the hopper or throat?


----------



## DavecUK

Phobic said:


> Just want to check my understanding of air impulse versus puffer with the single doser mod, is air impulse creating a sealed environment where pushing creates pressure to clear out the grinds? instead of using something like a camera rocket puffer which would blow air.
> 
> is that because a sealed system will push grinds through while blowing air could make the grinds blow back into the hopper or throat?


Yes, the idea is to create a pressure wave that moves the grinds through. This is because the rotational speed is so slow, there is insufficient centrifugal force and the impulses help move the coffee. Much like those things you see in gadget shops. You may laugh, but I even considered a similar (but much smaller) diaphragm ping system for the grinder.


----------



## Phobic

great thanks Dave.

i had an air bazooka before which was used successfully to terrorize the cat!


----------



## mbon

I apologise for bringing back an older thread, but I am waiting for my E92 and I would like to be ready.

Beside removing the chute flap, I was wondering is a camera air blower (bellow) such as this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CNSN9TK would be enough to substitute the air puffing systems shown in this thread?


----------



## DavecUK

Probably, but the idea is to create a pressure wave rather than any significant airflow.


----------



## mbon

DavecUK said:


> Probably, but the idea is to create a pressure wave rather than any significant airflow.


Thank you. I shall try, and if it does not work too well, I will try to implement your very nice setup.

Would it be possible to bother you with one or two questions, in case they will arise at setup time?

I bought the E92 after trying it in a coffee shop in Napoli. I know it will be exactly what I have been looking for.

I seem to share the same perspective on the espresso experience as one can gauge from your reviews and comments.

Thank you for all the work you have been sharing, it is quite instructive, if not inspiring.


----------



## Obnic

Anyone know/remember how to change the contrast on the E92 display? My grinder's display is now getting quite dim and hard to read.


----------



## 4085

Obnic said:


> Anyone know/remember how to change the contrast on the E92 display? My grinder's display is now getting quite dim and hard to read.


Put your glasses on then.....


----------



## Obnic

dfk41 said:


> Put your glasses on then.....


Would if I could find them!


----------



## DavecUK

Obnic said:


> Anyone know/remember how to change the contrast on the E92 display? My grinder's display is now getting quite dim and hard to read.


You can't change the contrast as far as I know, but you do have a 3 year warranty, I'd get them to send you the part.

http://www.ceado.com/download/9d9ed0e_macinacaffee37se92.pdf

Dave


----------



## Obnic

DavecUK said:


> You can't change the contrast as far as I know, but you do have a 3 year warranty, I'd get them to send you the part.
> 
> http://www.ceado.com/download/9d9ed0e_macinacaffee37se92.pdf
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave.


----------

